# Artifacts in Development Module



## Telescopist (May 25, 2014)

Much to my astonishment I discovered these artifacts in a series of images that document the restoration of an old house. The problem resides in the Development module only and effects hundreds of images in many different folders. This problem just cropped up this morning.


----------



## clee01l (May 25, 2014)

What you are showing are highlight clipping indicators. The "J" shortcut key toggles this on an off. The images that you show are overexposed and full White pixels are indicated as red. Severe underexposure (full Black pixels) is indicated by blue. In the basic panel you want to adjust the exposure, highlights, and white sliders to eliminate this clipping until no red is apparent (or nearly so)


----------



## Telescopist (May 26, 2014)

clee01l said:


> What you are showing are highlight clipping indicators. The "J" shortcut key toggles this on an off. The images that you show are overexposed and full White pixels are indicated as red. Severe underexposure (full Black pixels) is indicated by blue. In the basic panel you want to adjust the exposure, highlights, and white sliders to eliminate this clipping until no red is apparent (or nearly so)



Thank you. I have taken your suggestions and solved my problem. I also 'discovered' that unchecking 'soft proofing' performs the same task as the "J" shortcut key. But clearly my task is to address the issue of over or under exposure.
Great help!


----------

